# So hurt



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

Long story:
My husband and I have been together for 17 years 3 kids, 17, 10, and 9. He began working out of town for long periods of time a few years ago and moved me and the kids 350 miles away from all family and friends. Well last year he left me for a 24 year old bar tender.... He is 38. Said I threw him to the wolfs. Wouldnt get a job to keep him home etc. I begged and begged him to come home. He did 4 months ago. Quit his job, the kids are happy but I am misrible. The first 2 months were great but I had a mini stroke 2 months ago and am still healing. I am not coping. I broke a rule with him, we were not suppose to bring up what we had done, (when I found out he was with that girl I was so mad I slept with someone) I was so hurt and angry, how could he do me that way, and the kids, just leave me to deal with everything while he was in another state! Anyway, we had a hugh fight 2 weeks ago and I went crazy throwing things, and said horrible things to him and now he cant forgive me...he cant forgive me. He had a 9 month relationship with another woman and he cant forgive me. He threatnes to leave, says we are strangers, says he does love me but is confused. Shows me NO attention, and I just keep pressing the issue, everyday. Telling him how much I love him and dont want him to leave. and that I didnt mean what I said. he is so cold and distant. Just like when he was seeing that girl. I feel like he is playing me for a fool. Like he is just going to leave me and my girls any day. Doesnt want to talk to me, I annoy him. He sleeps on the couch. I hate this. I am misrible with and I feel like I will just die with out him. I have been with him longer than I have not. Please help!


----------



## AnnRains (Oct 16, 2013)

I have turned in to that girl, the begger, I dont want to lose him, or my family. I am so lost and confused but I cant allow him to treat me this way either. He was a good husband and father and I dont know who he is now. Could he still be in there somewhere?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

He doesn't want to be with you anymore.

You won't change his mind by begging him and harrassing him on a daily basis. If he wants out, let him go. It takes two people to want to be in a relationship for it to work.

This one is broken.

Perhaps if you leave him alone he might have a change of heart, but if I was you I'd prepare for life without him. 

Obviously you have no problem meeting guys.


----------

